# Corsair 600T - all internal, dual loop



## miahallen (Nov 28, 2010)

Corsair 600T all internal dual loop....build for my co-worker jiccman1965







Here is my best Vantage run so far.....CPU's not great 






More info here


----------



## Izliecies (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks awesome! So you've put the rad under the upper mesh, right? Photos from other angles would be appreciated.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work  

^ More pics are available through the link at the end of his post.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 4, 2010)

hello MIA allt he way from overclockers and XS , love this case!


----------

